# Something stronger than Bilberry



## kyle_s (Jul 13, 2009)

I cleaned my wheels (after an embarrassing 5 months of use, inc winter) and they won't come up clean just with Bilberry. There is some real stubborn baked on brake dust. Any recommendations for something a bit stronger? 
I'm also out of Bilberry now so will need a new product. What is the new king of wheels cleaners? 
I read that the Planet Polish WS+S is a good sealent after a clean. I've previously used Megs #16 wax but it's a bit of a ball ache to apply and buff off my alloys (golf 18" R32 alloys).
Thanks!


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

IronX? Wolf's deironizer? Orchard Autocare Iron Cleanse?? Try Autosmart Smart wheels for wheel cleaner


----------



## kyle_s (Jul 13, 2009)

Are you telling me or asking me? 
Would I need an acid cleaner or are there cleaners that in general are stronger than bilberry?

Is the AS Smart Wheels a well regarded cleaner?


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

Try the ironx or similar product as it will remove the ground in brake dust it will take a few hits or you could use Wonder wheels (acidic wheel cleaner) may be easier but wont be as good for the alloys. 
Smart Wheels is a well known and highly effective wheel cleaner or Autobrite Very cherry (available in acid or non-acid)


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Something strong, Wonder wheels will do the job, it has it's space in the market for wheel cleaning and on DW, don't be put off from using wonder wheels, just make sure you rinse properly afterwards, when the wheel is fully cleaned.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

AS Smart Wheels is all the wheel cleaner you'll ever need IMO, with IronX used occasionally for tough burnt in brake dust.

I find the difference between AS and Bilberry like night and day. I think Bilberry is over-rated.


----------



## kyle_s (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks chaps. Will try the wonder wheels I think and get some of that AS Smart Wheels too as the bilberry replacement.


----------



## kyle_s (Jul 13, 2009)

wee_green_mini said:


> AS Smart Wheels is all the wheel cleaner you'll ever need IMO, with IronX used occasionally for tough burnt in brake dust.
> 
> I find the difference between AS and Bilberry like night and day. I think Bilberry is over-rated.


I agree. I bought it on recommendation and haven't found it that good at all.

Where is the best place to get the AS stuff from?

Is that planet polish a recommended sealant for after a clean?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

PP gets good reviews on here, but not tried it myself. I prefer to use 'normal' waxes as I wash the car a hell of a lot anyway, so I don't really get any build-up to worry about.

You'll get AS from your local AS rep. While you're in his van you could get some Tardis, a damn fine tar remover.

If you're not able to get a local AS rep, i'm pretty sure Elite sell it.


----------



## kyle_s (Jul 13, 2009)

wee_green_mini said:


> PP gets good reviews on here, but not tried it myself. I prefer to use 'normal' waxes as I wash the car a hell of a lot anyway, so I don't really get any build-up to worry about.
> 
> *You'll get AS from your local AS rep*. While you're in his van you could get some Tardis, a damn fine tar remover.
> 
> If you're not able to get a local AS rep, i'm pretty sure Elite sell it.


And you find your local AS rep how? 

I find the AG tar remover is pretty spot on.

I'd love to have the time to clean my car often but rarely get the chance these days.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Just post in Auto Smart section rep needed for your location and Sue will likely reply


----------



## kyle_s (Jul 13, 2009)

OK thanks.


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

If you want something stronger than billbery then try water lol.

Ok seriously, Autosmart Smart Wheels.


----------



## kyle_s (Jul 13, 2009)

A.B said:


> If you want something stronger than billbery then try water lol.
> 
> Ok seriously, Autosmart Smart Wheels.


Haha :thumb:


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

I still don't understand wheel cleaners. What do they do that car shampoo doesn't do on a decontaminated and sealed wheel ?


----------



## kyle_s (Jul 13, 2009)

nickfrog said:


> I still don't understand wheel cleaners. What do they do that car shampoo doesn't do on a decontaminated and sealed wheel ?


If you haven't sealed your wheels, you need something stronger to get the brake dust and other gunk off.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Maxolen Wheel Cleaner :thumb:...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=232676


----------



## kyle_s (Jul 13, 2009)

Interesting. Thanks. Will check that out too. Is is expensive?

Are you the guy with the beemer for sale? That is a tidy car if you are! Been looking at changing my golf to a beemer for a while now.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Meguires wheel brighter is great for what you need, but it is an acid cleaner so not to use on regular washes.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

kyle_s said:


> Interesting. Thanks. Will check that out too. Is is expensive?
> 
> Are you the guy with the beemer for sale? That is a tidy car if you are! Been looking at changing my golf to a beemer for a while now.


I bought 1.5L recently and got another 1.5L for free :thumb:

Indeed I am and thanks, you should go for it


----------



## kyle_s (Jul 13, 2009)

DMH-01 said:


> I bought 1.5L recently *and got another 1.5L for free *:thumb:
> 
> Indeed I am and thanks, you should go for it


From where?

Is it is the 320Ci? It is tempting but not sure I can justify the MPG decrease (running a 1.9 GTTDi Golf) :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

kyle_s said:


> From where?
> 
> Is it is the 320Ci? It is tempting but not sure I can justify the MPG decrease (running a 1.9 GTTDi Golf) :thumb:


From Pat @ Maxolen, they had January special offers.

Yep that's the one, that's where the remap comes into play :thumb:


----------



## kyle_s (Jul 13, 2009)

Well if you need a home for that free 1.5l bottle... 

Yeah, gotta love a remap.


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> Maxolen Wheel Cleaner :thumb:...
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=232676


I never got along with this at all, it just didn't seem strong enough and I used half a litre on a car and had to go round all four corners again using Neilsens acid based cleaner at 7:1


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

walker1967 said:


> I never got along with this at all, it just didn't seem strong enough and I used half a litre on a car and had to go round all four corners again using Neilsens acid based cleaner at 7:1


Really? I find the Maxolen stuff terrific. Used as instructed its great. Between that and Espuma revolution for me


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Spoony said:


> Really? I find the Maxolen stuff terrific. Used as instructed its great. Between that and Espuma revolution for me


Totally agree :thumb:


----------



## JLCltd (Mar 31, 2011)

Used smart wheels for a few years now and will not use anything else


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

We have a sponsor, Cartec, in the Manufacturers section that claims to be "the home of the World's Best Wheel Cleaner" Has anybody used and can recommend this?

Cartec Acid Free Wheel Cleaner


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

I took my winter wheels off this weekend. Had protected them with Gtechniq C5 back in october.
They cleaned perfectly front and back with a damp microfiber.

Very Very impressive.


----------



## GSiMrG (Feb 14, 2012)

http://www.onlineshine.com/bulk -cartec-acid-free-wheel-cleaner
Used this years ago..... Was awesome, used it on a vans wheels that had never had its wheels washed. Really really bad but came up unreal with this!!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Spoony said:


> Really? I find the Maxolen stuff terrific. Used as instructed its great. Between that and Espuma revolution for me


Espuma wheel cleaner is top notch,up to 1:10 !!.


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

has anyone on here used our blue gel wheel cleaner. This is a the product i use when Bilberry is not strong enough.


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

kyle_s said:


> If you haven't sealed your wheels, you need something stronger to get the brake dust and other gunk off.


Agreed. But who wouldn't seal their wheels and just use shampoo to clean stuff off easily instead of using expensive "wheel cleaner"?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

nickfrog said:


> Agreed. But who wouldn't seal their wheels and just use shampoo to clean stuff off easily instead of using expensive "wheel cleaner"?


They need to be thoroughly cleaned first before they can be sealed, so you've got to start somewhere :thumb:


----------



## kyle_s (Jul 13, 2009)

nickfrog said:


> Agreed. But who wouldn't seal their wheels and just use shampoo to clean stuff off easily instead of using expensive "wheel cleaner"?


My car shampoos are fairly mild to protect wax on the car, hence needing something stronger for the wheels. Pretty straight forward really.


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> They need to be thoroughly cleaned first before they can be sealed, so you've got to start somewhere :thumb:


Agreed but a wheel cleaner is never gonna get the wheel in a sealable condition anyway, you'll need to decontaminate it first with say Iron-X and/or Tardis, and at which point a wheel cleaner becomes redundant.


----------



## kyle_s (Jul 13, 2009)

Iron-X says it cleans wheels, therefore is a wheel cleaner. 

Wheels cleaners are easy to apply as they come in a spray bottle. You can spray it on, leave it to work, and come back. Not all grit etc will come off with a sponge and shampoo, and not everyone seals their wheels. But just because they don't seal them, doesn't mean they don't want them clean, and shampoo is often too mild to get rid of stubborn dirt and brake dust.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

nickfrog said:


> Agreed but a wheel cleaner is never gonna get the wheel in a sealable condition anyway, you'll need to decontaminate it first with say Iron-X and/or Tardis, and at which point a wheel cleaner becomes redundant.


Decontaminate after a wheel cleaner, Iron-X will only remove iron contaminates and Tardis will only remove tar so the wheel cleaner does have a place


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

If you are after something slightly stronger than a shampoo to clean sealed wheels dodo juice Supernatrual wheel cleaner is great, high foaming so nice to brush in and won't strip sealant.


----------



## kyle_s (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm after some stronger than Bilberry wheel cleaner to clean unsealed wheels. But thanks.


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> Decontaminate after a wheel cleaner, Iron-X will only remove iron contaminates and Tardis will only remove tar so the wheel cleaner does have a place


Not sure if you have used those products very often but there is absolutely nothing left after using them, it's squeaky clean, hence sealant afterward and shampoo over sealant once in a while removes absolutely everything without the need for an expensive wheel cleaner, only in my 10 or so years experience of course.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

nickfrog said:


> without the need for an expensive wheel cleaner


Last time I bought some Iron-X (couple of weeks ago) it was more expensive than all my "expensive wheel cleaners" :thumb:


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

Spoony said:


> Really? I find the Maxolen stuff terrific. Used as instructed its great. Between that and Espuma revolution for me


What's the espuma stuff like, I use bilberry due to cost and the fact I can pick it up locally I also get on quite well with it but my hands are starting to get really sore when cleaning wheel (only 22 aswell) so am looking for something that's cost effective but makes lighter work of wheels without being harsh to the finish or rusting wheel nuts (maybe I'm asking a wee bit too much )


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

walker1967 said:


> What's the espuma stuff like, I use bilberry due to cost and the fact I can pick it up locally I also get on quite well with it but my hands are starting to get really sore when cleaning wheel (only 22 aswell) so am looking for something that's cost effective but makes lighter work of wheels without being harsh to the finish or rusting wheel nuts (maybe I'm asking a wee bit too much )


I've been using Espuma Revolution for about 2/3 years now and it works really well. It dilutes as well and the 5L last me about 12 months easily so is cost effective. First tried it out on some beemer alloys after I'd tried all sorts on them, was the only stuff that managed to shift the baked on dust/dirt (the dealer had applied Supaguard to the alloys but had not cleaned them).


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> Last time I bought some Iron-X (couple of weeks ago) it was more expensive than all my "expensive wheel cleaners" :thumb:


I only have to use a small amount of it once a year so it works out really cheap, not quite as cheap as shampoo+water the rest of the time though. :thumb:


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> I've been using Espuma Revolution for about 2/3 years now and it works really well. It dilutes as well and the 5L last me about 12 months easily so is cost effective. First tried it out on some beemer alloys after I'd tried all sorts on them, was the only stuff that managed to shift the baked on dust/dirt (the dealer had applied Supaguard to the alloys but had not cleaned them).


See I'm Valeting up to 6 cars per day so 5 l I can get 2 or so weeks out of it that's why I use Anchem bilberry as its easy to get a hold of and cheap due to their being no p&p I also get on quite well with it tbh and most of all it's there when I need it as I don't need to order it


----------

